# 11 weeks, 11.5 lbs



## Coris_FW (Dec 8, 2011)

We just got our 11 week old female and she only weighs 11.5 lbs. Is this TOO small? Everyone I am reading about is posting much heavier weights at similar ages. Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Coris FW,
You may have a small female but I have known quite a few small female Vizslas. They can do everything their bigger breedmates can do. Well maybe she will not be able to swim back to shore with a Canadian Goose in her mouth. But short of that she can do it all. 

Have fun with your new girl!

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/personality-of-female-vizsla-chloe.html

RBD


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Just let her eat as much of her puppy food as she wants. It's really too hard to give a solid answer on this from one weighing. As Rod said, she is probably fine.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

She may have been the runt of the litter, but does it matter? She looks adorable in your profile pic.  Also, they go through crazy growth spurts. Some weeks our Riley girl has gained 2lbs, some weeks it's just been 1lb. As long as she's eating regularly, I wouldn't worry about it. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Coris_FW (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Threefsh, you are right. The only reason I ask is we just lost our first vizsla pup to acute renal failure. She was always sickly, weighing only 17 lbs at 7 months, so you can see why I am paying close attention to Sophie's weight.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow :'( I'm so sorry for your loss! Losing a dog at any age is hard, but it's particularly tragic at such a young age! Our Pumpkin (soon to be 15m) wasn't much bigger at 11wks, and she is a big girl now! Noticeably larger than her mom and what we would have guessed coupled with her dad. She stands at 23 1/4" & close to 46lbs  We work & spend to keep weight on her; otherwise, she too treads on the "too thin" side. Feed quality food, stimulate your pup mentally/physically, and enjoy her immensely. She should do just fine. Congrats!


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Our Sophie was 10 pounds 6 ounces at 10 weeks and now at 15 months is 49 pounds which I think is perfect. She was the runt and her sister is a full 15 plus pounds heavier but at 49 pounds she is perfect!! It does not sound like she is far off of your girl. Enjoy


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby was the runt and always has been on the small side. I have noticed a lot more smaller vizslas in my area though and meeting with her other litter mates she was the same size. 

Ruby turns 1 on dec 24th and she is around 40 pounds. She is the perfect size in my opinion

Enjoy your little girl!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We thought our 1.5yr old V. Sophie was on the smaller side weighing in at 41 lbs until we met another V. her age that was even smaller. Doesn't matter - that small body houses loads of love for us :


----------

